# Hello Everyone!



## brave_venus (Aug 21, 2008)

Newbie here...28/y.o  Orginally from Minneapolis, Mn; now residing in Burnaby, BC, Canada. I will be attending makeup school(is that the correct term?) in the fall so and someone recommened me to join specktra.net. So far I love it, I've been getting some really good feedback from my blog readers about the forums. I hope to meet new friends on here, not to mention really good makeup tips!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome here!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makeup school is the correct term


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

hello and welcome!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Woot woot glad to have you here!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

